
U.S. Chief Justice Says Pandemic Pierces ‘Illusion of Certainty’ - svmanager
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-23/u-s-chief-justice-says-pandemic-pierces-illusion-of-certainty
======
anigbrowl
_He said this year’s graduates would be “probably one of a handful of the most
challenged high school graduating classes since the class of 1942,” during
World War II.

“Today we call those graduates part of the Greatest Generation,” Roberts said.
“What are they going to call you?_ Your challenge is not as great, _but it’s
big and it’s yours.”_

I suspect this will be recalled as an example of counting one's chickens
before they've hatched. It's not like we can say the instant crisis is past
the peak.

~~~
hindsightbias
Everyone in 1942 had a job.

~~~
greenyoda
But many of those jobs involved fighting in World War II, in which many were
killed, wounded or taken as prisoners of war.

